
How to Build Your Own Rogue GSM BTS for Fun and Profit - sschueller
https://evilsocket.net/2016/03/31/how-to-build-your-own-rogue-gsm-bts-for-fun-and-profit/
======
gravypod
I really want to get into SDR, but $400 is too much for a college student.

I wish my school would buy things like this for me so I could learn about
modulation and demodulation of signals.

